# 15 Super Cool Ways To Announce That You're Adopting A Child



## Wobbles

Announce that you're adopting a child in a new, fun way.

Click HERE!


----------



## Axl2

Some of these are really cute. I can't announce that we are adopting until we are placed. I just don't want all the questions. But once we are placed I was thinking of saying something like our family is complete thanks to adoption or we are now a family of three because of adoption.


----------

